# Get rid of Liquid clomid and nolva taste ...



## It was me (Nov 5, 2015)

If any of you have tried these you know just how discusting these taste and leave the back of your thought with a horrible after taste . Even washing down with water is not enough . 
I totally stop this by drinknig something carbonated like Perrier after I take clomid/ nolvanolva . 
It's really fizzy and totally elimates the after taste completely . Guarantee it will work for you . Must be the fizz working to clear your thought ....


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2015)

Just chase it with your Mai Tai...


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 5, 2015)

Just man up, if you play the game.......


----------

